

What we've learned about successful independent entrepreneurs - barrettabrooks
https://medium.com/@barrettabrooks/11-things-successful-indie-entrepreneurs-do-differently-do-you-78036fa3c013

======
barrettabrooks
I try not to submit my own writing for conversation very often, but I honestly
think this one is applicable to the crowd here. I served as director of member
success for the past year at Fizzle.co, where we're teaching people how to
build small businesses. We've learned a lot about what makes entrepreneurs
succeed, and I tried to share most of what we've learned in this post. I'd
love to hear experiences you've had that confirm, contradict, or add to what I
highlighted in the article.

